# Which Miter Saw??



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Am going to get a miter saw for crown Molding and probably won't use it much after that. I can get this saw at harbor freight for $139 plus 25% off or should I get one of these name brands for Home Depot for about the same price? Thanks

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-in-...iMTM5Ljk5IiwicHJvZHVjdF9p
ZCI6IjkxMDQifQ==


http://t.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Hard...ntPLP=true&Nu=P_PARENT_ID&Ns=P_REP_PRC_MODE|0


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

For the bucks I would go to Home D and get the 10 inch Makita, it is a much better saw and you can sell it for more than you could a HF saw.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Me If it is a small job. I would just get the stanly miter box and miter hand saw. why waste your money on a saw you might never use again?


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Buy a good saw. There is nothing more frustrating than trying to make precision cuts with an inaccurate saw. Maybe check Craig's list for someone like you who has just finished their job. Be sure to get a good finishing blade also.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Do I need the " double bevel" feature? Seems like the name brand one with this feature are $400+ And the harbor freight I can get for about $100


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Mstrlucky74 said:


> Do I need the " double bevel" feature? Seems like the name brand one with this feature are $400+ And the harbor freight I can get for about $100


For ceiling mold and most other moldings you don't need a bevel saw, a regular miter saw will do. The suggesting of a hand miter saw is not a bad choice you can pick one up for about $35 and they are accurate.


----------



## mknasa dad (Dec 1, 2012)

No one you can borrow one from??
They rent them at HD or menards as well


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

BigJim said:


> For ceiling mold and most other moldings you don't need a bevel saw, a regular miter saw will do. The suggesting of a hand miter saw is not a bad choice you can pick one up for about $35 and they are accurate.


So I can do crown molding with a hand miter saw???


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure you can--those fancy electric miter saws are a recent invention---

However, a hand miter box for crown will need to be a large one----crown is tall---


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

What kind of wood cutting would an electric miter saw be useful for down the road? Just thinking which I would get more use out of.....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I use mine to cut 2x4s --one is a slider and gets used to cut shelves---out door soffit and facia---I cut aluminum shower door parts---

I have a damaged one out near the wood pile that is used for cutting kindling for the wood stove---I keep two on the truck----they are handy for any cross cutting that will fit the saw---


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> I use mine to cut 2x4s --one is a slider and gets used to cut shelves---out door soffit and facia---I cut aluminum shower door parts--- I have a damaged one out near the wood pile that is used for cutting kindling for the wood stove---I keep two on the truck----they are handy for any cross cutting that will fit the saw---


Thanks ...I would like to spend under $120 and there are a few from both HD and Lowes that I can choose from. Ant recommendation? Thanks a lot

http://www.lowes.com/Search=miter+s...&Ntt=miter+saws#!&Ns=p_product_price|0&page=1

http://t.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Hard...ntPLP=true&Nu=P_PARENT_ID&Ns=P_REP_PRC_MODE|0


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I go back before electric miter saws, all we had were the old hand type, electric hadn't come out yet. I wish I could find one of the old ones, they were really accurate and would cut up to a 60 degree angle.

You may try a pawn shop, they have some good buys sometimes and you can talk them down most times.


----------



## eandjsdad (Dec 22, 2013)

Stay away from the harborfreight saws.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am afraid of the really cheap saws. I had a Hitachi 15 inch saw back when Hitachi was really good and pretty high in cost. This saw cost over $500 when most other good saws were a lot less. The compound saws weren't on the market yet. 

One of my boys was using the saw to miter a riser. This saw would miter a 1X8 standing up. My helper had just got through cutting and had just moved his hand out from under the blade and this was when saws didn't have a brake. The spring holding the saw in the up position broke and had his hand been still under there it would have been very bad. I won't trust a cheap saw when even the high dollar saw can break like that.


----------



## eandjsdad (Dec 22, 2013)

You can't count on the HF saws for a decent cut - I'd rather use a hand saw. I don't know anyone who cut off their fingers with a hand saw.


----------



## shaydu (Apr 8, 2013)

I just got the Kobalt 10in sliding compund miter saw from Lowes. I gave 200 for it. It easily cuts a 2x12. I have been very happy with it so far. Only complaint is that the dust collection sucks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Have you tried Craigslist?

You can probably find a nice used saw for cheap there.


----------



## CraftyGal (Feb 5, 2014)

I would like to ask a bit silly question on this topic  Please, don't take it against me if I say something stupid here. It's not like I'm aspiring to be a carpenter or anything. I would just like to buy a present for my brother, who is in the carpentry business.
You were talking about various types and brands of miter saws here, (half of the conversation I didn't really get ) But, what could you tell me about this one in particular? Apparently, it's something laser-equipped. Is that good, miter saw-wise? and why? (in plain english, pleeease )
Thanks so much, from a Not very CraftyGal


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

Mstrlucky74 said:


> I can get this saw at harbor freight for $139 plus 25% off or should I get one of these name brands for Home Depot for about the same price?


You should ahve just answered youd own question with the same price name brand saw.... HD for sure.


----------



## shaydu (Apr 8, 2013)

I have had great luck out of the 10in sliding compound miter saw from kobalt. It runs 200 but worth it.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

I saw a Ryobi for $89 but it's 7 1/2".... Will that size work?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

For crown yes you need the double bevel. That means it tilts both left and right as well as angling both left and right. And if I had to use a miter box and hand saw I would never put up another piece of crown. 
Too the other poster yes that would be a nice saw as it sounds like he would use it a lot. The 12" blade will allow him to cut wider material. That's a feature he will appreciate.
Too anyone who doesn't have much experience with crown it's hard. It's one of those things that if you don't do it regularly it's pretty difficult. Kreg makes a jig for doing crown that makes it a lot easier, (not easy but easier.) And I think it only runs like $30.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

I would not be using the saw a lot. But I'm asking if the 7 1/2" would be good.


----------



## mbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

Mstrlucky74 said:


> I would not be using the saw a lot. But I'm asking if the 7 1/2" would be good.


Depends on what your cutting. Only have a depth of cut of 2" so it better be less than that.


----------



## Surfer4fun (Jan 21, 2014)

Spend a few bucks more and get the 10" ryobi as it will add more versatility with the added cutting depth.


----------



## I'll do it! (May 1, 2012)

I've recently bought this one:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000V5Z6RG/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_M3T1_ST1_dp_2
along with this laser guide attachment:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CRE7Q4/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_M3T1_ST1_dp_1

After applying for amazon cr.card I was able to get the whole thing for $108, which is pretty imprecive considering the quality of this saw.
Item Subtotal: $128.04 Shipping & Handling: $29.92 Free shipping: -$29.92 Promotion Applied: -$0.00 Total Before Tax: $128.04 Sales Tax Collected: $10.18 Shipment Total: *$138.22 *Paid by Visa: $108.22 Paid by Gift Certificate: $30.00 
I must say, that so far it has been nothing less of positive experience with this tool. Very light and portable. Precise out of the box. Stock saw blade was actually pretty sharp and produced a descent quality cut. But I decided to go to HD and get my self a nice 80 teeth Diablo brand blade, which cuts anything like a hot knife through butter.
I was contemplating on getting RIDGIT brand saw first, but after hours of research convinced my self into Hitachi. Glad I have made the right choice. Highly recommend this tool to any DIY'er. I have made a dedicated bed for it that goes on top of my existing Skill table saw. In the event of needing the table saw, I would have to remove Hitachi by loosing up 4 wing nuts and should be good to go. I can post pictures if someone is interested.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll do it! said:


> I've recently bought this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000V5Z6RG/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_M3T1_ST1_dp_2
> along with this laser guide attachment:
> 
> ...


I have that same saw as a secondary saw, I really do like the saw, you got a good deal on it also. I use mine mostly when I have to go somewhere that I need one or someone wants to borrow one. Do post some pictures, we would like to see.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

CraftyGal said:


> I would like to ask a bit silly question on this topic  Please, don't take it against me if I say something stupid here. It's not like I'm aspiring to be a carpenter or anything. I would just like to buy a present for my brother, who is in the carpentry business.
> You were talking about various types and brands of miter saws here, (half of the conversation I didn't really get ) But, what could you tell me about this one in particular? Apparently, it's something laser-equipped. Is that good, miter saw-wise? and why? (in plain english, pleeease )
> Thanks so much, from a Not very CraftyGal


this would not be a first choice for any pro,that is more of a homeowner type saw


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> this would not be a first choice for any pro,that is more of a homeowner type saw


I agree, it would not hold up to everyday use, like when I was in business, but now days it isn't put through the paces like the other tools I have. I actually bought this one for cutting small pieces, the bigger saw seems too sling the very small pieces.


----------



## chadshirey (Dec 21, 2013)

CraftyGal said:


> I would like to ask a bit silly question on this topic  Please, don't take it against me if I say something stupid here. It's not like I'm aspiring to be a carpenter or anything. I would just like to buy a present for my brother, who is in the carpentry business. You were talking about various types and brands of miter saws here, (half of the conversation I didn't really get ) But, what could you tell me about this one in particular? Apparently, it's something laser-equipped. Is that good, miter saw-wise? and why? (in plain english, pleeease ) Thanks so much, from a Not very CraftyGal


http://m.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-12-...aw-with-Free-MSUV-MS1290LZA-AC9945/202737054/


----------



## chadshirey (Dec 21, 2013)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-12-...aw-with-Free-MSUV-MS1290LZA-AC9945/202737054/


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have that very set-up and love it. I have a small one I carry in the truck just for small jobs. But when I have more to do I drag out the big boy.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ive used that saw, its good when its brand new but they become a pain in a year or two. several guys i know whove bought them sold them fairly quick, the mitre table locking mechinism is a nuisance and a finger trap..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

T Rigid one is not a good choice for a trim carpenter--there are no crown stops available for that saw and no way to attach them if there were any.

What are 'crown stops'? They are adjustable metal gizmos that keep crown molding in place so precise cuts can be made ---

Lasers on a saw? I don't like them---they obscure the pencil mark on the wood to be cut-----making them a useless feature in my experience---


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

after market crown stops arent required, they can be shop made very easily.. you simply drill through the fence of the saw and screw blocks to the fence. or use hot melt glue and glue them on.. other wise cut the crown on the flat, almost all saws now have the detents on them specifically for cutting crown on the flat


----------



## Golkis (Feb 15, 2014)

I'am looking for new miter saw and saw this offer at amazon http://goo.gl/ydBxrz Great discount, but I found much various reviews about it. What do you think?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

A list price of almost $1200 is nuts. My neighbor has one likes the saw hates the stand. You have to take the saw off the stand every time you you move it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you are going to be using the saw everyday or a lot I would put a little more with that and get a Makita 12 compound slide. Now if you can find a WD 708 used, you would really like that saw, the newer Dewalt saws are just not built as good as the older 708, they have too much side to side play to be real real accurate.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

I used the Hitachi today and it felt great. A few questions.

1. Does saw dust go in the dust bag? Lol. Dust seemed to scatter and get on the machine(see pics). Is this normal?
2. Do I need to install the sub fence?

Oh and I thought I would attach a pic of one of my cuts...lol... Not the best but it'll work.

Thanks guys for all the help....truly appreciate it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the dust is normal. only a very very select few saws have decent dust collection and they require having dust extractors connected to them to keep dust to a absolute minimum


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Edit: Missed the post where you already got one. Sorry.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why are you nailing the trim in the middle of the board?
Nail one at the top at an angle and one at the bottom straight in to catch the bottom plate.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Why are you nailing the trim in the middle of the board? Nail one at the top at an angle and one at the bottom straight in to catch the bottom plate.



Cause I don't know better....but now I do. Thx


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

thats correct, one nail wont hold the base properly


----------

